# Wanting to make a 3x10 layout



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, im new to the forums. Thinking about starting work soon on a new layout. I previously had a basic HO layout about 15 years ago. Considering moving to N scale in order to get more bang for my amount of room. Right now im thinking about a 3x10 layout along one wall in an upstairs bonus room. Would probably bump the end to 38 inches so i could do 18'' radius curves on the mainline. My goal is to have double track mainline that i could run long trains on then have a large yard somewhere and maybe a spur or two. Also considering the possibilities of making a tunnel into my walk in attic for possible expansion or climbs. (i know this brings up a lot of issues with track expansion etc) So in summary trying to come up with a track plan on a 3x10 layout that will allow great mainline running but also some fun yard switching capabilities. Looking to model the central plains ish so probably wont have any big time scenery except for some rolling hills or something. Anybody have any ideas for me?


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Well after spending several hours on SCARM here is what i have come up with so far. Suggestions? The purple spur line in the back will descend underneath the board to a hidden staging area.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fly...welcome to the forum...this is the place to start. You might go out and purchase the current issue of Model Railroaded...I believe mine is the Jan ,05 issue. They have the start of their annual layout in N scale "on a door". Only difference is theirs is 3x7'. your initial SCRAM looks somewhat similar to their plan. Good luck...

Dave


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Could also do a Steel Mill.

Plenty long enough to do so.


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

I have since made some pretty big changes. Completely redesigned yard and added another industry spur.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice layout. Has a lot of good switching action as well
as continuous running.

Some concern about the short tail on the crude oil 'run around'.
Doesn't look long enuf for a loco and even one car. The
same complaint about the ladder track tail in the lower right yard.
This one is better but longer is better.

Don


----------



## flysooner9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah some of the ladders are on the short side. As of now not including the locomotive yard it should be able to hold about 40 50's cars.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I Like that trackplan !


----------

